# African cichlids and datnoids



## macskee

I have a 65 gallon tall with rock and artificial plant structure. The tank is very diverse. A mix of malawi and tangyanika cichlids that get along awesome. Just came across two juvi datnoids and was curious as to the compatibilty of the fish.


----------



## phil_pl

*Re: african cichlids and datnoids*

These should help
Indonesian Tiger Fish (Datnioides microlepis) - Seriously Fish
Gold Datnoid, Gold Tiger Datnoid, Siamese Tiger Fish, Finescale Tigerfish, Datnioides microlepis, Syn: Coius microlepis
Siamese Tigerfish (Datnioides microlepis / Coius microlepis), with picture / photo


----------



## petlover516

*Re: african cichlids and datnoids*

Welcome to the site!


----------



## susankat

*Re: african cichlids and datnoids*

Welcome to the site


----------



## JIM

*Re: african cichlids and datnoids*

*This may not be the norm, but my experience with Dat's is when they get a little larger they become very aggressive. But as i said that has been my experience with them. I can understand why you want one  Beautiful fish.*


----------



## susankat

Hey guys I just moved this to the cichlid forum since it really isn't an introduction of the op.

Macskee if you would like to post an intro to yourself, please feel free to do so in the intro forum.


----------



## JIM

*Agreed, not a big deal, but it just helps us keep the housekeeping neat. Thanks for catching that Susan. Now i know where to look for posts on Dats, mixed with cichlids  *


----------



## Guest

What species of datnoid are they? The care for each species does vary a bit


----------

